# MISC | Railway Videos



## AndreKenji (Dec 31, 2005)

Portofer Railway, Santos Harbour, Brazil. If anyone has some videos of trains to share, I´d be pleased...

http://youtube.com/watch?v=wn0TI_5CawY


----------



## Herbicide (Feb 16, 2006)

Really good one here of trains in tokyo set to music.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rU6Pglj6xuA&search=rail train tokyo


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Like the similar thread for the subway the same for trains


micro said:


> I've just learned that it's possible to embed YouTube videos right into the forum! I think that's really fun and a great way to show your favorite videos here!
> 
> Here's how it works:
> 
> ...


*SNCF* advertisings (France)








TGV cab view Lyon Part dieu station to Lyon Perrache station


----------



## Rebasepoiss (Jan 6, 2007)

A good TGV video:




And another one:


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2007)

Dashloc produces excellent you tube video's (mainly of TGV's) 

Can someone explain to me why that dinosaur/godzilla type creature is attacking that train?


----------



## Marek.kvackaj (Jun 24, 2006)

*Slovakian Train*

Watch this out ..:cheer: :dj: :cheer:
*Puchov to Trenčianska Tepla*


----------



## JoKo65 (Feb 28, 2007)

Leaving Mannheim:







A kiss:







250 km/h/160mph at Kinding:







230 kmh/144mph on Nuremberg - Ingolstadt







ICE against aeroplane:







300 km/h cab view:







300 kmh/186 mph:







ICEs in action:


----------



## Jape (Feb 8, 2005)

Wow, those TGV videos are cool! Damn, it's fast!

Here's Finnish sm3 train passing Mäntsälä at 220km/h - not that fast (at least if you compare it to TGV or maglev), but it looks cool how it throws a big load of snow around.















An interesting document about Japan maglev technology:


----------



## fishcatdogbird (Sep 12, 2002)

SWEEEEEEEET!


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2007)

Marek.kvackaj said:


> *Slovakian Train*
> 
> Watch this out ..:cheer: :dj: :cheer:
> *Puchov to Trenčianska Tepla*


Excellent!


----------



## JoKo65 (Feb 28, 2007)

Loco changing in Vladimir (Transsib/Russia)
Reason: AC-->DC


----------



## JoKo65 (Feb 28, 2007)

New russian loco 2ЭС5К (cab view):


----------



## growingup (Feb 25, 2007)

Here are some from the Spanish HST (AVE) and RENFE.
Renfe services' spot:
(Translation: "Get on-board, on technology, on safety, on words. Get on-board when you want to enjoy your trip or not to lose a minute. Get on-board with all you want us to take and what you need us to bring. Get on a train which takes care of the landscapes it travels through, a train which has a commitment with the world you live in, a train that comes from far away and still goes further away. Renfe, travelling to future. Do you want to get on-board?")




Renfe's AVE Spot:
(Translation: "Machines are made by men. Machines are what men do with them. Travelling to future. Do you want to get on-board?")




A Talgo 350 S-102(Duck) leaving from station:




Some Talgo 350 S-102 and Siemens Velaro (An evolution of ICE-3) S-103 which will be used in new HSL. Madrid-Barcelona will top 400km/h (average 350km/h) thanks to the S-103, being the fastest commercial line when running at full speed in 2008:




First AVEs ALSTOM S-100 (derived from TGV Atlantique) reforms. They have been running since 1992 between Madrid and Seville. It tops 300km/h:




And the Corporate video from Siemens of its new Velaro S-103:




I hope you enjoy them


----------



## Rebasepoiss (Jan 6, 2007)

You have to watch this till the end.


----------



## JoKo65 (Feb 28, 2007)

Rebasepoiss said:


> You have to watch this till the end.


On the one hand his fate is sad, on the other hand his behaviour has been very childish.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Some Swiss Trains





Die Lötschberg Südrampe





Landwasser viaduct


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Aero-Train
http://www.ifs.tohoku.ac.jp/ifs_stream/media/movie/04.wmv


----------



## JoKo65 (Feb 28, 2007)

A special one:

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1mjd0_5748-kmh-world-rail-speed-record-20


----------



## sdf11 (Nov 12, 2006)

My videos:

Alvia near LLeida pirineus Statiot at apx. 180 km/h






The Camp de Tarragona Station in the new HSL MAD-BCN with 6 Ave's, 4 AVE s102 and 2 AVE s103 (Velaro).


----------



## Napo (Dec 18, 2006)

*High speed train Rome-Florence*

DDFarneta


----------



## Napo (Dec 18, 2006)

^^ Excusme

*High speed train Rome-Florence*






*High Speed Rome-Naples* (300 km/h)


----------



## JoKo65 (Feb 28, 2007)

Taiwan Bullet Train:

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xy2ge_taiwan-bullet-train


----------



## JoKo65 (Feb 28, 2007)

ЭП10 depo tch8 (Sankt-Petersburg) – nice sound:


----------



## JoKo65 (Feb 28, 2007)

ЕР200/ER200 High Speed Train in Kolpino, Russia, approaching the final station. These trains will be substituted by Velaro RUS trains of Siemens:


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Suburban trip in Paris


----------



## Rebasepoiss (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

*Japanese Dual Mode Vehicle*


----------



## elkram (Apr 1, 2006)




----------



## Rebasepoiss (Jan 6, 2007)

*1116 Taurus Acceleration 0-120 km/h*




Nice sound!(Turn up the speakers)


----------



## sdf11 (Nov 12, 2006)

Some news from spain again:

I'll start with my videos:

AVE S:102 trains with 330km/h top speed at Madrid-Camp de Tarragona-Barcelona (<--, in january 2008):














Renfe Alvia with 250km/h top speed at the same line:














ICE 3 with 300km/h top speed arriving at Frankfurt:







And 2 more videos from other user:

AVE S:103 trains with 350km/h top speed at Madrid-Sevilla line, this was the first run of this train in spain, and it was used for transport the fans of Sevilla F.C. football team into Madrid to play the final match of the Spanish King Cup.











I hope you like it, Salutations from BCN!


----------



## Rebasepoiss (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice sound:


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

sorry for the half-off-topic. guess the nickname of the tram:


----------



## Taha (Apr 7, 2004)

*MISC | Rail Videos (non-HSR)*

Please submit your videos here

- Bridges/Trestles
- Derailments
- In-Cab Videos
- Night Videos
- Passenger Trains
- Snow Videos
- Special Schemes
- Stations/Terminals
- Steam Locomotive
- Street Running
- Towers
- Tunnel Videos
- Yards


----------



## Taha (Apr 7, 2004)

2 trains meeting in Sarayköy station in Sarayköy, Denizli, Turkey





DE 33 Diesel locomotive in ihsaniye station in ihsaniye, afyon, turkey





Pamukkale Express DE 33 switching in goncali station in goncali, denizli, turkey





Pamukkale Express after switching, short travel from Goncali station to Denizli Station 
Part I.





Part II.





DE 24 had a hard time to towing the freight cars


----------



## Taha (Apr 7, 2004)

Fatih Express is passing Adapazari Express


----------



## Railfan (Nov 15, 2006)

*VANEZUELA

Suburban railway sistem
Cua-Caracas
29.36min
43km
100km/h

Real-time video´s














*​


----------



## Railfan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Venezuela

Suburban Caracas-Cua*

Train arriving to Cua station


----------



## Railfan (Nov 15, 2006)

Venezuela

Caracas-Cua


----------



## Taha (Apr 7, 2004)

Başkent (Capital) Express is passing some where in eskisehir, turkey





The Portola Railroad Museum Special led by UP DDA40X, Western Pacific GP20, and F7 B&A units is greeted by an ACF Centerflow train led by BNSF ES44DC, GP60M, and C44-9W. This is at Virgilia in the beautiful Feather River Canyon.


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

typical rice field in Japan





Japan loves steam locomotive


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Here is one of Auckland's trains on fire. Finally they managed to catch one of these monsters on fire (not hard they burst into flames quite often).


----------



## Rebasepoiss (Jan 6, 2007)

*Serious horn action on Estonian railways:*


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Video's I made

The skyline of The Hague out of the train, and also a Randstadrail lightrail.






And a cabin view from Ochanomizu station to Akihabara station on the JR Sobu line





the HQ version is much better
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O_ARVqvgX-w&fmt=18


----------



## IanCleverly (Nov 24, 2010)

I can't see a New Zealand specific thread, so the video below will have to go here:-


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Sydney Underground City Circle


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

IanCleverly said:


> I can't see a New Zealand specific thread, so the video below will have to go here:-


No NZ thread here because there is very little rail traffic in New Zealand and there are currently no real plans to expand interurban services (of which there are only three in the country and they are only "once a day tourist trains"). 

The Wellington clip you showed is part of the Wellington suburban system - a system that should definitely have a thread in the "Urban Transportation" sub-forum as the Wellington train network is probably the best in this country as the Auckland one, whilst improving, is rather pathetic still (as highlighted in my video from 2008 above you in this thread which shows one of the trains that serves Auckland on fire).


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

Romania: Arad - Timișoara railway recorded last week:






Please don't remind me of the song I got from YouTube AudioSwap library.


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

*MISC | Train Cabin Videos*

I didn't found a thread about this so here you go.
I'll start with a vid from my own country.

Mol-Hasselt. A video filmed in a less densly populated area in dieseltrain because the rail overthere have no powerlines. When driving near to Hasselt the rails suddenly have powerlines...


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ Merged with regular railway videos to keep the number of threads down. Makes it easier to follow topics.


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

The railway line Copenhagen-Hamburg, inclusive 45min ferry ride


----------



## IanCleverly (Nov 24, 2010)

A journey I've done a few times on the same train the uploader has done when getting from Manchester Piccadilly to get to South Wales (although he gets off at Crewe)


----------



## metasmurf (Nov 16, 2007)

*Bothnia Line Umeå - Hörnefors (Sweden)*

*Railway Information:* http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bothnia_Line






*Note:* Not my video


----------



## IanCleverly (Nov 24, 2010)

Now, where's my Dumbo DVD?


----------



## mgk920 (Apr 21, 2007)

IanCleverly said:


> Now, where's my Dumbo DVD?


The RBBX circus train is an amazing part of Americana. Their show is so BIG that the only cost-effective way of transporting it all is by rail.

Oh yea, they have two different shows (the 'red unit' and the 'blue unit') touring the USA every year and the other one is just as big.

The train in that clip is the red train.

Mike


----------



## IanCleverly (Nov 24, 2010)

Two Railcab rides:-







^^ Sadly muted ^^






I've also recently watched the 3 hour Nurnberg - Chemitz video and the Leipzig - Berlin some might see on the right hand side as well.


----------



## Jape (Feb 8, 2005)

Don't miss this one!

Just found probably the greatest railway vid ever. Or well, it's rather a movie. Some real atmospheric scenes from Romanian contryside, night scenes from Croatia, etc... pure awesomeness.

_Description

A week-long tour through southeastern Europe, first to Romania to visit the rustic Malaxa railcars and Sulzer diesels as well as former SNCF "Caravelles" around Arad and Timisoara, then moving on via Budapest to Croatia for the Zadar line and its GM freight, more GM action on the northern Lika line and finally in the flatlands near Koprivnica._

I don't dare to embed it from Youtube, so click here and enjoy it full screen.

opcorn:


----------



## Vicvin86 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## Vicvin86 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

trainrover said:


> ^^


----------



## Vicvin86 (Oct 27, 2008)

Independence Day special run!


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Some railfan's film:



trainrover said:


> -- must've been a heatwave, 1'42" ​


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)




----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

​


----------



## sotavento (May 12, 2005)

:scouserd::madwife::eek2:














sotavento said:


>


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

​


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

View from a window on the X2000 train Linköping-Copenhagen. 




Sweden has straight connections to 2 cities abroad: Oslo & Copenhagen. Actually there is a 3rd line to Berlin with night ferry, but I think this is seasonal.

The Copenhagen-service opened with the bridge in the year 2000,the absolute majority of passengers exit at Malmö, but a few continue to Kastrup Airport & Copenhagen Central station, especially summertime.


----------



## Silver Swordsman (Nov 8, 2011)

Part 4 of a video series on Taiwan High Speed Rail. Shot by me.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Barbed wire for fencing (e.g., 1'27" ^^)?


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

I like inside the train-videos. I have made a few. When I have the time I watch other peoples videos, I'm specially fond of Amtrak videos. Some day I want to do a transcontinental journey in America.

This is the international train from Germany to Italy. Departure Munich 19 PM Arrival Florence 6AM the next day.


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

Test runs between Vienna and St. Pölten on the new HS-line.

Leaving Wienerwaldtunnel at 330 km/h with a massive blast





Same speed at Stierschweiffeldtunnel:


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

trainrover said:


> :naughty:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:|


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

trainrover said:


> :shifty:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

trainrover said:


> ​


..


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

:drool:​


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

:drool:​


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

:drool:​


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

:drool:​


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

:drool:​


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

​


----------



## makita09 (Sep 8, 2009)

God Is A Train Driver






:drool::drool::drool::drool::drool:


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

It astonishes me how everlasting the effect of watching those Bergensbanen vids has been having on me, no other has had this :dunno: meditative affect on me ... quite soothing


----------



## makita09 (Sep 8, 2009)

^^ I did/do.


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

The International train* Johannes Brahms* Prague-Hamburg


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Argentina, my two favourite railways:

The Old Patagonian Express (South)*






*And the Train to the Clouds (Northwest)*


----------



## Black Watch (Jul 22, 2013)

TGVs at Speed


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

*Passenger-View Onboard the commutertrain Vikingstad-Mjölby, Sweden*






*Onboard the fictional Istanbul-Athens Express* (First 5 min)


----------



## voyager221 (Mar 8, 2015)

*Two high speed trains racing each other, videos found on Youtube*





by twubird2010





by keiichiro akaiwa





by kamome457


----------



## saurabh.raut1 (Sep 14, 2014)

*Inside The driver's Cabin Of Mumbai Suburban EMU, Manufactured By Siemens*






~Video Taken Under Proper Authorised Permissions~

Inside the Driver Cabin Of Siemens EMU, in General, The Mumbai Local...

Featuring The Coverage Of Control pannel, Crossings, Overtakes, And Some Significant places on Mumbai Suburban line as well..

The Video begins with Video of Mumbai Rajdhani Express from taken a location like never before, from the Driver view of Local train..!!!

Video features crossing from several well known locations such aa The New Oshiwara Station, EMU Carshed Virar, Bhayandar Creek, Naigaon curve. Crossing Another Siemens as well as Bombardier local on Various locations. Overtake of My EMU by another Siemens EMU, Parallel Chase with Sayaji Nagari Express and a Weekly Duronto Express..!!!

Video Features A Instrument Fitted inside the Cabin, Called AWS, Or the Auxiliary Warning System, used for Safety purpose under Overspeeding and Overshooting Cases.


----------



## saurabh.raut1 (Sep 14, 2014)

*Some New Amazing Videos Taken By My New Camera*

*First Video By New Gadget | 12979 Bandra Jaipur Superfast Express | Canon Powershot SX530*






From Now Onwards, Almost all My Channel Videos Will be Full HD, in 1080p Resolution Compared to 480p From My Previous camera..

The First Ever Video Taken From My New camera Canon Powershot SX530 HS, Featuring 12979 Bandra Terminus Jaipur Superfast Express Skiiping Vangaon Railway Station With Valsad WAG5P 23122 On 29th September 2015.

==========================================

*Offlink Treat...!!! Tirunelveli Hapa Express With Roaring Offlink UBL WDG4*






==========================================

*Devastating 130Kmph Overtake ..!!! Mumbai Rajdhani Overtakes Maharashtra Sampark Kranti Express*






As Per 1 October 2015, Mumbai Rajdhani Express, August Kranti Rajdhani Express, And Mumbai - Ahmedabad Shatabdi Express Were Speeded up to 130Kmph From Existing MPS of 120Kmph.

Under This Schedule, BDTS - NZM Garib Rath Express, BDTS - NZM Yuva Express, and BDTS - NZM Maharashtra Sampark Kranti Express Leave Prior to Mumbai Rajdhani Express From Borivali. And Priority wise, Mumbai Rajdhani needs to go ahed og these 3 trains to Maintain the Timetable. hence, these 3 trains are looped at Kelve Road Turn By Turn Daywise, and Mumbai Rajdhani takes Over The Lead Again.

This Video Features First Time Overtake of Maharashtra Sampark Kranti Express At Kelve at Flat 130Kmph

Railfan Shivam Naik, Railfan Adil Shaikh Karnekar and Railfan Nirav Gala Can be seen in the action

==========================================

*The Ultimate Brutal Overtake..!!! Mumbai Rajdhani Overtakes Bandra - Nizamuddin Garib Rath Express*






As per new time table of Western Railways, Which effects from 1 October 2015, 12909 - Mumbai Bandra T - Hazrat Nizamuddin Garib Rath Express, 12907 Maharashtra Sampark Kranti Express And 12247/Bandra Terminus - Hazrat Nizamuddin Yuva Express, Leave Ahead Of 12951 Mumbai Rajdhani As Of Borivali. So, All 3 trains, turn by turn, Have a Regular Loop Halt At Kelve Road of an average duration of 20 minutes To Get Overtaken By Rajdhani Express..

Seen Here is 12909 - Mumbai Bandra T - Hazrat Nizamuddin Garib Rath Express Being Overtaken by Mumbai Rajdani Express. Mumbai Rajdhani Was Hauled by GZB WAP7 30380 And 12909 - Mumbai Bandra T - Hazrat Nizamuddin Garib Rath Express Was Headed by TKD WAP7 30352.

=======================================

*Shifted Overtake..!!! Swaraj Express Overtakes Rajkot Secunderabad Express*






17017 Rajkot - Secunderabad Express Was Unexpectedly Looped at Palghar Railway Station, Train being Powered by KZJ Twin WDG3A Lead by 14888.

The Train to Overtake Rajkot - Secunderabad Express Was None Other Than Delayed 12472 Swaraj Express. Swaraj Express Usually Overtakes Rajkot - Secunderabad Express Near around Kosamba Junction On A Bi-Weekly Basis. But Since Swaraj Express Was Delayed due to non-interlocking Work Block at Asaoti, The Train Was Overtaken at Palghar.

Swaraj Express Was Powered By BRC WAP4E 22395


----------



## saurabh.raut1 (Sep 14, 2014)

*Double Offlink Triple Loco For Kerala Sampark Kranti Express | Twin ALCo + EMD*






12217 Kerala Sampark Kranti Express, Skipping Kelve Road Railway Station With Offlink Maula Ali Twin WDM3A With #16388 In The Lead, And Dead BGKT WDP4B 40082 Behind The twins.

The Train was running 2:30Hr Late which is a symbol of mostly a Loco Failure Enroute

Video Date: 4th October 2015
Railfan Shivam Naik, Adil Shaikh Karnekar, And Nirav Gala Can Be seen in The video capturing the same train.

============================================

*Full Speed Action.!! Flat 120Kmph Blast New Delhi - Mumbai Central AC Duronto Express*






22210 New Delhi - Mumbai Central AC Duronto Express Skipping Kelve Road Railway Station At More than 120Kmph, hauled By Vadodara's WAP5 30054 As Lead.

Even Though The Virar - Godhra Section Being Upgraded to 130Kmph As Per WR, Duronto Trains Still Run at 120Kmph Being Their Maximum permissible Speed (MPS), for reasons better Known to Western Railways Authority.

Railfans Adil Shaikh Karnekar And Shivam Naik Can Be Seen In the Action


===================================================

Also Follow Me On:

Youtube: https://goo.gl/U2meGx
Facebook: https://goo.gl/AxCx4J
Google + : https://goo.gl/4iUjyw
Twitter: https://goo.gl/JfWvYp
Flickr: https://goo.gl/0KBkVi
Instagram: https://goo.gl/1tkHa5
Linked In: https://goo.gl/T0Y7nz
Pinterest: https://goo.gl/9AYBMp


----------



## saurabh.raut1 (Sep 14, 2014)

*Some New Amazing Videos*

*The WAG5P Rajdhani...!!! Brand New 2015 Made LHB Rake Led By BRC WAG5P*






The Rare Scene to be seen anywhere in Indian Railways, BRC WAG5P Hauling A Rajdhani Look-a-like Train. Seen Here is 04422 Hazrat Nizamuddin - Bandra T. AC Suvidha Special Skipping Palghar Railway Station ,Lies in Virar - Dahanu Road Section Of Western Railways, in State Of Maharashtra. 

Train Was Powered By BRC (Vadodara) WAG5P 23287. The Train Skipped Palghar in Modarate Speed, Since it was trailing 19012 Gujarat Express Which Departed Palghar, When This train was approaching The Outer signal.

Train consisted of All 2015 Made LHB Coaches with Zone Markings of "SCR" and Both EOG of "NER"

================================================

*Ultimate Offlink WAP7 With Ahmedabad Shatabdi On Rampage at Umroli*






12009 Mumbai Central Ahmedabad Shatabdi Express Skipping Umroli Railway Station with Offlink Ghaziabad WAP7 30221 at a Clear Maximum Permitted Speed of 130kmph...

Its very Bizarre to See 12009 Shatabdi with a WAP7, since it is regularly Hauled by Vadodara's WAP5. A 12 Wheeler Offlink On Place Of the Regular 8 Wheeler Loco.

Finally Captured this Train with a WAP7, 30221, Being my Most Favourite Loco.

==================================================

*First Video Of WAP4 at 130 in WR..!! Mumbai - New Delhi Suvidha Express*






22913 Mumbai Central - New Delhi Suvidha AC Express, Not Yet Permitted to Attain 130 Kmph On WR's Upgraded Stretch From Virar to Godhra, Took the Benifit of Zonal MPS and Skipped Palghar Railway Station at Clear 130Kmph

As Of Now(November 2015) Only 3 Trains, Viz., Mumbai Central - New Delhi Rajdhani Express, August Kranti Rajdhani Express, and Mumbai Ahmedabad Shatabdi Express Are Allowed to Gain 130Kmph Officially. 

Since the Locomotive, Rake and Tracks are Fit for 130Kmph, This Train Gave A Surprising Blast of New MPS..!!

=========================================================

Also Follow Me On:

Youtube: https://goo.gl/U2meGx
Facebook: https://goo.gl/AxCx4J
Google + : https://goo.gl/4iUjyw
Twitter: https://goo.gl/JfWvYp
Flickr: https://goo.gl/0KBkVi
Instagram: https://goo.gl/1tkHa5
Linked In: https://goo.gl/T0Y7nz
Pinterest: https://goo.gl/9AYBMp


----------



## saurabh.raut1 (Sep 14, 2014)

*Some New Amazing Videos*

*Rajdhani Defeated..!!! Express and Superfast Train Overtake August Kranti Rajdhani Express*






19006 Okha/Veraval - Mumbai Central Saurashtra Mail, And 12956 Jaipur - Mumbai Central (Gangaur) Superfast Overtook August Kranti Rajdhani Express at Vangaon Railway Station

12954 August Kranti Rajdhani Express, Was Surprisingly Looped At Vangaon Railway Station. This Train was Running Late By 2Hrs 30 minutes, , And Many Other Mumbai Bound Trains were Also heavily Delayed Due to A Shunter Loco, which failed on UP mainline between Gholvad and Dahanu Road.

It was not Expected that, August Kranti Rajdhani Would have to face Siding Halt At Vangaon Railway Station. Initially, I Doubted that some Error in loco of Rajdhani would have landed the train in Loop Halt. But It wasn't any Loco fault.

Rajdhani Left Suddenly After these two Overtakes.
August Kranti Rajdhani Was Powered By GZB WAP7 30248 (Duronto Livery)
Saurashtra Mail Was Powered by BRC WAP5 30056
Gangaur Superfast Was powered By BRC WAP4E 22769

August Kranti Rajdhani Was Delayed by 2:30Hrs
Saurashtra Mail Was Delayed By 5:35Hrs
Gangaur Superfast was Delayed By 4:52Hrs

================================================================

*Prized Surprise Catch...!! Sukhmangalam Yatra Special Train Skipping Umroli*






IRCTC: One Of Its Kind, Sukhmangalam Tourist Special Train Surprisingly Skipping Umroli

Initially thought it was a freight looking at a WAG7, But just when we came to know that it was LHB, I Started To Record a Video, and to a Surprise to all of us, It turned out to be Purple colored LHB train of IRCTC, The Sukhmangalam Yatra Special.

These Train do not have any Numbers to track, and Also doesn't get a prior Notice before their Runs. The Train was powered by NKJ WAG7 27242.

================================================================

*Mighty Offlink Tughlakabad WAP7 Goes Berserk With Suryanagari Express*






12480 Bandra Terminus - Jodhpur Suryanagari Express Skipping Palghar Railway Station With Offlink Power Tughlakabad (TKD) WAP7 30352 In The Lead.

The Same loco Came with 14707 Ranakpur Express the Next Day


================================================================

Also Follow Me On:

Youtube: https://goo.gl/U2meGx
Facebook: https://goo.gl/AxCx4J
Google + : https://goo.gl/4iUjyw
Twitter: https://goo.gl/JfWvYp
Flickr: https://goo.gl/0KBkVi
Instagram: https://goo.gl/1tkHa5
Linked In: https://goo.gl/T0Y7nz
Pinterest: https://goo.gl/9AYBMp


----------



## saurabh.raut1 (Sep 14, 2014)

*Some New Amazing Videos*

*Devastating 130Kmph Overtake..!!! August Kranti Rajdhani Overtakes Patna Bandra Express*






12954 August Kranti Rajdhani Overtakes Late Running 19050 Patna - Bandra Express at Palghar. Usually, A Churchgate bound EMU plays the Loop Role, but since Patna Express was On the way of August Kranti, The EMU Was Looped at Kelve Road Instead. 

August Kranti Rajdhani Was Powered By GZB WAP7 30212 And Patna Bandra Express was Powered By VTA WDM3A 18619 LHF

=========================================================

*Gorakhpur Bandra Holiday Special Express - Diwali 2015 Coverage*






This Video Covers all the videos of 02533 Gorakhpur Bandra Terminus Holiday Special, Ran during Diwali Holidays 2015, Captured By Me..

The Locos that Powered This Train are as Follows

8th October 2015 - GD WDM3A
15th October 2015 - MGS WDM3A 18846 LHF
22nd October 2015 - GD WDM3A SHF
29th October 2015 - GD WDM3A 18736 LHF
5th November 2015 - LKO WDM3A 11189 SHF 
12th November 2015 - IZN WDG4 12715 LHF
19th November 2015 - LKO WDG4 12209 LHF

Personally, This is One Of My Favorite Trains From Seasonal Specials, Since this train brings unexpected locos with it, GD Alco Majority Though, since these all are seen Very Rare On This Stretch of WR.

===================================================

*Smoking EMD Lucknow WDG4 Visits WR Mumbai For The First Time With Holiday Special Train*






LKO (Lucknow) WDG4 12209 In LHF Mode Pulls Bandra Bound 02533 Gorakhpur - Bandra Holiday Special Express

Video Location: Vangaon

Its for the Very first time to see an EMD from Lucknow on this stretch of Western Railways.

Train was Running 2hrs 20min Behind its Schedule

=====================================================

*Twice a Day MPS Blast: August Kranti Rajdhani Express*






Mumbai Bound 12954 August Kranti Rajdhani And Delhi Bound 12954 August Kranti Rajdhani Captured from the same spot and on Same day at Palghar Railway Station, Both time, showing its full aggression at MPS.


===========================================================


Also Follow Me On:

Youtube: https://goo.gl/U2meGx
Facebook: https://goo.gl/AxCx4J
Google + : https://goo.gl/4iUjyw
Twitter: https://goo.gl/JfWvYp
Flickr: https://goo.gl/0KBkVi
Instagram: https://goo.gl/1tkHa5
Linked In: https://goo.gl/T0Y7nz
Pinterest: https://goo.gl/9AYBMp


----------



## saurabh.raut1 (Sep 14, 2014)

*Majestic Crossing in The Thull Ghats..!! Howrah Mail Meets Kamakhya AC Express*






12321 Howrah - Mumbai CST Mail (via Allahabad) Meets 12519/Mumbai LTT - Kamakhya AC Express in the Scenic Thull Ghats

I was on my way to New Jalpaiguri on-board 12519 Kamakhya AC Express Hauled By ET WAP4 22991 From LTT to Itarsi

Howrah Mumbai Mail was hauled by BRC WAP4 22210 and Supported by 3 KYN WAG5 Brakers. I was lucky enough to get this crossing on a majestic curve in open area, a slight change in meeting spot would have resulted the crossing inside a Tunnel

====================================================


Also Follow Me On:

Youtube: https://goo.gl/U2meGx
Facebook: https://goo.gl/AxCx4J
Google + : https://goo.gl/4iUjyw
Twitter: https://goo.gl/JfWvYp
Flickr: https://goo.gl/0KBkVi
Instagram: https://goo.gl/1tkHa5
Linked In: https://goo.gl/T0Y7nz
Pinterest: https://goo.gl/9AYBMp


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Freight trains on *Buenos Aires, Argentina* (HD):


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

More freight trains of Buenos Aires:


----------



## saurabh.raut1 (Sep 14, 2014)

*Kamakhya AC Express Meets Mumbai Local inside Tunnel.!! Crossing the Legendary Parsik Tunnel [UNCUT]*






12519 LTT Kamakhya AC Express Passing through the legendary, Century old, Parsik Tunnel in the first leg of its journey, i.e Through the Mumbai Suburban Network of Central Railways. Kamakhya AC Meets CST bound fast local while inside the tunnel.

Parsik Tunnel is 1.3 km in length and it was once the third largest tunnel of Asia. This tunnel lies on the fast track and has one entry and one exit point in Mumbra. It is the first railway tunnel that was built in India and is more than hundred years old, by the British Empire. It is in the Sahyadri Ranges of Maharashtra and those hills are known as Parsik Hills.

On of my Video On-board 12519 LTT Kamakhya AC Express. Stay tuned for more upcoming video taken during my journey to New Jalpaiguri.


----------



## saurabh.raut1 (Sep 14, 2014)

*Regular Overtake at Unusual Spot..!! Mumbai Rajdhani Express Overtaking Garib Rath Express*






12951 Mumbai Rajdhani Express Overtakes 12909 Bandra - . Nizamuddin Garib Rath Express at Vangaon Railway Station, which usually is a scene at Kelve Road Railway station.

Usually, 59037 Virar - Surat Shuttle is inside the loop of Vangaon Railway Station to get cvertaken by Rajdhani, but due to Delay of Surat Shuttle and a slight delay of Rajdhani Express, Garib Rath made it upto Vangaon Rather than Kelve Road.

It was a surprise for me to see Garib Rath inside the Loop of Vangaon (My home station though  ) since had never seen Garib Rath except Kelve Road and Boisar Loop.

Also Follow Me On:

Youtube: https://goo.gl/U2meGx
Facebook: https://goo.gl/AxCx4J
Google + : https://goo.gl/4iUjyw
Twitter: https://goo.gl/JfWvYp
Flickr: https://goo.gl/0KBkVi
Instagram: https://goo.gl/1tkHa5
Linked In: https://goo.gl/T0Y7nz
Pinterest: https://goo.gl/9AYBMp


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Let's go to the next page ->


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

-->>


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

The *Sarmiento Line* in Buenos Aires, Argentina:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

The train who travels through *Mar del Plata* and *Buenos Aires* (Argentina:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Buenos Aires from the new trains of the Mitre Line:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

The trains of the* San Martín Line* in Buenos Aires:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

The *Urquiza Line* at *Buenos Aires*, Argentina:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

The *Roca Line* in *Buenos Aires*:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

The *Belgrano Norte Line* in *Buenos Aires*:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

The *"Tren de la Costa"* (translated: Train of the Coast) in *Buenos Aires*, a Light Rail Line:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

The *Federico Lacroze Station* of the *Urquiza Line* in Buenos Aires:


----------



## Albert1978 (Mar 27, 2016)

*Amazing nature scenery* shot from a train window.
Duration: 4 min. 45 sec.


----------



## saurabh.raut1 (Sep 14, 2014)

*Full Journey Compilation Onboard 12519 LTT Kamakhya AC Express*

*Part 1*






This Video Features Part 1 of 3 of the journey from LTT to Katihar, The first part from LTT to Igatpuri of Central Railways
Loco Incharge was Itarsi WAP4 22991 From LTT Upto Itarsi, Departure date, 27 December 2015 from LTT. This Video features skips and departures of many Major and smaller Stations on Suburban section of Central Railways as well as the Thull Ghats.

*Part 2*






This Video Features Part 2 of 3 of the journey from LTT to Katihar, The Second part from Igatpuri of Central Railways to Ara of East Central Railways. 

Loco Incharge was Itarsi WAP4 22991 From LTT Upto Itarsi And Pune WDM3D 11406 From Itarsi to Kamakhya, Departure date, 27 December 2015 from LTT. This Video features skips and departures of many Major and smaller Stations on Central Railways as well as East Central Railways.

*Part 3*






This Video Features Part 3 of 3 of the journey from LTT to Katihar, The Third part from Ara of East Central Railways to Katihar of North Frontier Railways


The Journey compilation of NFR's 12519 Lokmanya Tilak Terminus - Kamakhya AC LHB Express.

The Kamakhya – Mumbai LTT AC Express is a Superfast fully air-conditioned express train connecting Guwahati and Mumbai.

This is the first fully air conditioned train connecting the North Eastern and Western parts of India touching West Bengal, Bihar, Uttar Pradesh, Madhya Pradesh and Maharashtra. It is the fastest train connecting Northeast India and Mumbai. This train was announced in Union Railway Budget 2012 and it made its first inaugural run on 18 April 2013. Assam Chief Minister Tarun Gogoi flagged off the first fully air-conditioned Kamakhya-Lokmanya Tilak (T), Mumbai AC Express, at a function held at Kamakhya railway station.
This train comprises 1 First AC, 2 AC 2-Tiers, 12 AC 3-Tiers & 2 Luggage/Parcel cum Generator cum Brake van one of which is provided with the Guards' cabin. Total coach composition is 17. This train will be using the latest LHB Coaches. AC Hot Buffet Car is also Available. Rakes are owned and maintained by Northeast Frontier Railway (NFR)

Enroute, It takes halts at Rangiya, New Bongaigaon, New Cooch Behar, New Jalpaiguri, Kishanganj, Katihar Junction, Naugachia, Khagaria Junction, Begusarai, Patna Junction, Mughalsarai, Mirzapur, Satna, Jabalpur, Itarsi Junction, Khandwa Junction, Jalgaon Junction, Manmad Junction, Igatpuri, Kalyan Junction, And Thane.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

From Chinatown (Belgrano R Station) to the San Fernando Station, from the Mitre Line, Buenos Aires:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Tramways of Europe, on the cities of: Milan, Rome, Genoa, Budapest & Amsterdam


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Tramways of Buenos Aires:


----------



## saurabh.raut1 (Sep 14, 2014)

*Amazing Cabin Ride of Mumbai Local..!! Bombardier Rake..!! The Fastest EMU*






~Video Taken Under Proper Permissions~

Inside the Driver Cabin Of Bombardier EMU,in short, Mumbai's New local...

The 300th Video on my YouTube Channel..

The whole video is divide into 2 parts. Of which, the first video features the Coverage of some stations and places on Outer Suburban line of Virar - Dahanu Road.. 

The Video begins with a Bombardier Local train crossing Bombardier local train taken from a location like never before, from the Driver view of Local train..!!!

The part 1 Video features the cabin ride covers Boisar and Umroli Railway Station , Palghar Sidings entry, Kelve Road and Saphale Station entries, The 2 Bridges over the river Vaitarna and some Crossings...!!!

Video also shows an Instrument Fitted inside the Cabin, called A.W.S., or the Auxiliary Warning System, Manufactured by Siemens, used for Safety purpose under Over-speeding and Overshooting Cases.







Part 2 covers the Entry in Virar station, shipping some suburban stations like Nallasopara, Naigaon, Mira Road and Dahisar, some Crossings, overtakes and Finally, the comparison of Ulysses Speedometer with the train speedometer 

I had kept my Phone GPS Speedometer besides the digital display to compare the Phone speedometer with the train meter. 
For obvious reasons, Motormen are not allowed to use their phones during the duty except during the emergency cases like accidents.

No need to skip the video forward since the boring section is already been omitted and useful and informative part is only which is kept.

P.S.: Thanks to the polite Motorman who let me take the cabin ride AFTER taking assurance that I won't disturb his work as well as won't interfere any discussion with the Train mechanic present inside the cabin. 

More Cabin Rides:

Siemens EMU Local: https://youtu.be/g_hYq5-CRgI
WCAM1 Locomotive: https://youtu.be/QtTBSROUz7c
WAP7 Locomotive Part 1: https://youtu.be/8jIPOjgzL7c
WAP7 Locomotive Part 2: https://youtu.be/9NKpnoiSJcI

Subscribe my Channel for More

==================================================

Also Follow Me On:

YouTube: https://goo.gl/U2meGx
Facebook: https://goo.gl/AxCx4J
Google + : https://goo.gl/4iUjyw
Twitter: https://goo.gl/JfWvYp
Flickr: https://goo.gl/0KBkVi
Instagram: https://goo.gl/1tkHa5
Linked In: https://goo.gl/T0Y7nz
Pinterest: https://goo.gl/9AYBMp


----------



## Ynhockey (Aug 7, 2006)

Israel Railways is opening the Haifa – Beit She'an (via Afula) link next month, called the Jezreel Valley Railway. It is meant to be a low-volume railway, so they went with just one track for now, with the option to expand to two in the future.

Here is a video of the journey from Beit She'an to Haifa by Samuel Nataf. The music is called MiMa'amakim ("From the Depths") by Idan Raichel:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

San Francisco from the Cable Car (Powell-Hyde Line):


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Sâo Paulo: Metro*


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Next page ->


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

-->>>


----------

